# Music...I can do that!



## ARF_the_fox (Jul 10, 2008)

So yeah. I have music. Wanna hear it? Well okay then. 

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/search/author/GrysonOC

Thats the stuff. Have fun? Let me hear your stuff too. Lets do this, yo.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 16, 2010)

Class: Necromancer

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/105136




> needs mastering badly, i was hard pressed to find an instrument that wasent clipping.
> after about 1:20 things were starting to seem to go off tempo a bit, but its hard to tell because that section is too busy in my opinion.



Your response:



> In your opinion. Not trying to be a dick, but I made it and it sounds good to me.



You really musn't have ears.

Its called the loudness war, fight on the side of the oldschool mastering style where everything isn't brickwalled...

It _is_ good musically, just needs work on the mastering.


----------

